# Did I really need 500 pen kits.....



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2015)

A fishing rod turner bought everything a guy had a while back after he passed away and they reached out to me yesterday to see if I was interested in making an offer on the stuff they wouldn't use.....

500 Slimline kits, almost 100 Dayacom rollerball kits and a ton of other kits plus a bunch of wood.....

And of course I brought it home. Now to figure out how to tell my wife.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice score, Colin!

Do you know which Dayacom rollerball kit(s) you got?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2015)

Congrats that is quite the score!


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow. Now that is a haul. Nice score.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 3, 2015)

Great haul ! You will have plenty of kits for a cpl years now .


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow that's awesome! What variety of slimline? You gonna keep it all?


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks like you scored ALOT of stuff !!


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 3, 2015)

Great score!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2015)

Man...I need to find deals like this.

Great score by the way!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2015)

excellent score, as asked above, what kind of rollerball kits?
Might be able to take some off your hands so wife isn't quite sooo mad at ya


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 3, 2015)

Everyone needs at least 500 pin kits.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 3, 2015)

Now what you gonna do Colin?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm actually thinking of pulling out all my tubs of pen blanks and putting together boxes of say 10 kits and 10 different blanks at a good price and seeing if it works or if it was just another stupid idea. Please don't ask to buy yet. I'll post something once I make up my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm still waiting to hear what you told your wife....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2015)

Congrats! At the rate your making them, that's about a months supply

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what you told your wife....



She's visiting her parents for a week. I got some time to make something up....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2015)

Cool beans Colin! Good luck with the wife! Tony


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 3, 2015)

Just put the extra stuff under a box of condoms. She'll never see it....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds (Jul 4, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'm actually thinking of pulling out all my tubs of pen blanks and putting together boxes of say 10 kits and 10 different blanks at a good price and seeing if it works or if it was just another stupid idea. Please don't ask to buy yet. I'll post something once I make up my mind.


eBay is your friend


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 15, 2015)

Holy Cow what a haul! To bad there wasn't a tote full of pepper mill grinders too.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 15, 2015)

Lol... @Kevin been playing with the word changer again

Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen Pen


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 15, 2015)

That is a lot of pens! Lol


----------

